# My Josie



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Awww.....love that special bond....what a sweet photo....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Those moments are priceless.........

Beautiful picture of your beautiful Josie.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How's Josie doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Josie*



abradshaw71 said:


> Josie and I have been together for a little over 3 years. I have loved all of my goldens, but Josie just has a way about her that is pure comedian and joy all rolled into one. There are days that can be trying for us, but each day holds special moments and lots of love.
> 
> We were sitting on the couch this afternoon and it was just one of those moments when I looked at her and felt so much love for this golden. I know there are so many others that feel the same about their golden.
> 
> ...


Your Josie is just beautiful and I know the feeling you are talking about!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

She's a lovely girl!

Mike D


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

jennretz said:


> How's Josie doing?


She's doing very well. She is enjoying having me home now and we are loving our morning walks together. Tomorrow, we are heading over to Holland with my friend, her two kids, and their golden, Levi, for some fun in Lake Michigan. Josie and Levi haven't seen one another since before they were 1, so it will be interesting to see how they interact with one another. Levi is three months younger than Josie but has about 50 lbs on her. I'm hoping he's not as rambunctious as my friend keeps telling me. 

Josie hasn't had any more focal seizures since we finished our obedience class. I truly believe she was reacting to the environment there. We are done with our obedience classes now. I was hoping to eventually test for the CGC but this really isn't Josie's thing. She is way more into her nosework and tracking classes. I met a person through the AKC Tracking facebook page that only lives an hour away and we spent this past Saturday training for tracking. Nancy has gone to several trials and is a therapy and nosework instructor. I learned so much from her on Saturday and the best part is she isn't charging me anything. Yay! Now that I'm out of work, I need to watch the expenses, so this is a huge blessing for me. 

Josie did great at her training. I'm hoping by next spring to have her certified and entered in our first tracking trial. :crossfing


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Josie is beautiful, and so deserving of those melt-your-heart moments. 

Mine bring tears to my eyes at times...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think we need to see more pictures of Ms Josie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are a few pictures from my last camping trip with my three cousins. (Ryan, Jared, and Meg). These are the three cousins that actually came up with Josie's name.  She is very special to them and we all love going camping together.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those are great pictures. She seems like such a happy dog!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

She's a good girl, but she can get a little ticked at me at times too and she knows how to show it.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

What a sweet girl Josie is! Great pictures as well.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I love Josie and I so want to meet her (and you) one day. You two have such a special bond together.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So, I just have to share this picture of Josie! I got a new phone yesterday and of course, the first picture I wanted to take with it was of Josie. So, we went out to the back yard. Josie hates having her picture taken. I'm not sure if it's because something is pointed at her or what, but she rarely sits still when I'm trying to snap a picture. I had her sit, and proceeded to click away until she got up and moved. When I looked through the pictures of her, this is what I found! My little comedian telling me what she really thought of having her picture taken. I've gotten some great comments on it on my facebook page.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Another victim of Tongue out Tuesday! This is a wonderful picture.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> We are done with our obedience classes now. I was hoping to eventually test for the CGC but this really isn't Josie's thing. *She is way more into her nosework and tracking classes. I met a person through the AKC Tracking facebook page that only lives an hour away and we spent this past Saturday training for tracking.* Nancy has gone to several trials and is a therapy and nosework instructor. I learned so much from her on Saturday and the best part is she isn't charging me anything. Yay! Now that I'm out of work, I need to watch the expenses, so this is a huge blessing for me.
> 
> Josie did great at her training. I'm hoping by next spring to have her certified and entered in our first tracking trial. :crossfing


 Rusty LOVES his K9 Nose Work class like no tomorrow! I had my Brittany in Rally, and she did well over all (minus my own mess ups), but I put her into Nose Work and she LOVES it too. I can see the difference, and I'm making awesome progress with my pups.

I am also very interested in tracking as well. I need to find the AKC Tracking Facebook page, and I want to get my pups into a class asap. I live in the Los Angeles area, and I hope there are trainers in my area.

If you have any pointers on tracking, let me know it will be most helpful


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> So, I just have to share this picture of Josie! I got a new phone yesterday and of course, the first picture I wanted to take with it was of Josie. So, we went out to the back yard. Josie hates having her picture taken. I'm not sure if it's because something is pointed at her or what, but she rarely sits still when I'm trying to snap a picture. I had her sit, and proceeded to click away until she got up and moved. When I looked through the pictures of her, this is what I found! My little comedian telling me what she really thought of having her picture taken. I've gotten some great comments on it on my facebook page.







That picture is awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*abradshaw*

Abradshaw

Love that picture. 

It's like Josie is saying, "this is what I think of posing for pictures!!"


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Josie *is *very adorable and funny!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photo, what a character she is!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Josie really is a character! Love this new pic of her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a girl Josie is, great picture, it's priceless.


----------

